# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  O Eléctrico em acção - Colecta Aveirense

## Paulo Marinheiro

Pois é, como o próprio nome indica, e para fazer frente ao célebre e internacionalmente conhecido *"Fumaças Nortenho"*, eis que surge *"O Eléctrico do Centro"*. Com grande performance e algumas semanas de vida, vem retirando deste nosso oceano, a solução milagrosa para os nossos aquários, a água salgada natural.
Em local superiormente bem escolhido pelos nossos amigos Paulo Gordinho e Henrique Oliveira, de paisagem única e com a ria de aveiro como pano de fundo, fui vê-lo trabalhar. Sem ruído, sem fumo e numa zona de água límpida como cristal, não resisti e aluguei 8 bidons para 200 litritos.
Parece que a confraternização passará a ser semanal, tais as manifestações de alegria que se vêem nos nossos aquários após o despejo! 
Espero agora, que o meu ilustre amigo Paulo Gordinho nos brinde com umas fotos desta epopeia a 3.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Pois é, como o próprio nome indica, e para fazer frente ao célebre e internacionalmente conhecido *"Fumaças Nortenho",* eis que surge *"O Eléctrico do Centro"*. Com grande performance e algumas semanas de vida, vem retirando deste nosso oceano, a solução milagrosa para os nossos aquários, a água salgada natural.
> Em local superiormente bem escolhido pelos nossos amigos Paulo Gordinho e Henrique Oliveira, de paisagem única e com a ria de aveiro como pano de fundo, fui vê-lo trabalhar. Sem ruído, sem fumo, e numa zona de água límpida como cristal, não resisti e aluguei 8 bidons para 200 litritos.
> Parece que a confraternização passará a ser semanal, tais as manifestações de alegria que se vêem nos nossos aquários após o despejo! 
> Espero agora, que o meu ilustre amigo Paulo Gordinho nos brinde com umas fotos desta epopeia a 3.
> 
> Cumprimentos,



Olá

A moda pegou e tá para ficar, vamos a ver se chega cá a baixo, mas não acredito enquanto houver lota  :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   , basta abrir uma torneira.
Agora tens de ter em atençao para ver se nao tas a colectar agua da ria de Aveiro, pois com essas 2 peças (Paulo Gordinho e Henrique Oliveira), é preciso ter muito cuidado :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
Mas ainda bem que arranjaram uma soluçao, :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   pois agora já nao há desculpas para nao se fazer tpa`s e de certeza que sai mais barato que as dezenas de litros de vodka gastas . :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço

Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva e muitos parabéns pela iniciativa. Agora fico a aguardar pelas imagens e pelas coordenadas geográficas porque afinal de contas eu divido a minha vida entre Vila Nova de Gaia e Aveiro sul, 50%#50%, e chego inclusive até à Tocha passando pela soalheira e calma Mira, já para não falar de Ilhavo, etc...




> enquanto houver lota      , basta abrir uma torneira.


 isto de Gente fina é outra coisa... :yb665:   :SbSourire:  

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## CarlosMaia

Boas pessoal
Agradecia mais informações,porque o pessoal de Viseu também deve estar interessado,porque é a zona mais próxima.
Abraço
Carlos Maia

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Então aqui vão as fotos...























E finalmente uma foto do pessoal onde se pode ver nitidamente o ar feliz do pessoal por já ter àgua sem grande esforço.

----------


## CarlosMaia

Boas Paulo
Pelas fotos isso é na Barra?
Confirma-me o local se não te importas.
Abraço
Carlos Maia

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Na última foto, de facto, estão bem visíveis os nossos rostos de felicidade!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Carlos, é na zona do Forte da Barra, do lado oposto à praia da Barra.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

"E finalmente uma foto do pessoal onde se pode ver nitidamente o ar feliz do pessoal por já ter àgua sem grande esforço."




Nitidissimo Paulo!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Não cabiamos de contentes a juizar pela expressao das nossas caras... :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço a todos!

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Carlos,

É no forte da Barra. As colectas têm que ser bem marcadas por causa das marés. Costumamos ir 1h antes da preia-mar para a àgua estar alta e limpa. Estamos a pensar ir no Domingo. Terá que ser às 14h30. Ainda tem que ser confirmado, mas apontamos para Domingo.

----------


## CarlosMaia

Ok
Aguardo confirmação
Abraço
Carlos Maia

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Então aqui vão as fotos...
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


Olá

Vejam bem esta foto pela disputa dos bidons,calma que isso dá para todos, não é necessario esse controle tao rispido  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

[/CENTER][/QUOTE]
[/CENTER][/QUOTE]



[/CENTER][/QUOTE]
[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

Podiam ter ao menos lavado os jerricans depois de os terem ido buscar à sucata, que mau aspecto, nem parecem gajos do centro :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  




[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


Vejam bem estas caras de alegria e satisfação por nao terem sido presos por estarem a roubar agua ao estado português  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   .





Agora dá gosto de ver colectas semanais, vai lá vai :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Abraço
Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Vejam bem estas caras de alegria e satisfação por nao terem sido presos por estarem a roubar agua ao estado português


Opahhh espero que não chateiem... A colecta é mesmo ao lado da Policia Maritima, a menos de 20m. Penso que a conclusão aqui foi que é preciso licensa para motores com mais de 3cv. Ora o motor é só de 110w. Como 1CV = 735,49875W temos 1 motor de 0.15cv, menos de 1 decimo do valor para ser obrigatorio a licensa. (Vou decorar isto para quando virem falar da licensa)

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Olá
> 
> A moda pegou e tá para ficar, vamos a ver se chega cá a baixo, mas não acredito enquanto houver lota       , basta abrir uma torneira.
> ....
> Abraço
> 
> Paulo J. Oliveira


Eu ainda cheguei a trazer alguma água "DA LOTA DO PAULO"  :yb624:   :yb624:   e posso dizer que é um luxo, torneira e carrinho para transportar os bidons até ao carro, só que o Paulo não abre a lota ao fim-de-semana, e nem todos temos aqueles empregos que se dorme á noite e descansa de dia para podermos ir lá  :SbSourire:  . Paulo - brincadeira 


Agora só falta arranjar o "Metro da Figueira"  :SbSourire2:  para o pessoal de Coimbra e arredores.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá a todos, :Olá:  

Muito fixe. Há que poupar as costas... :yb665:   :yb665:  
Agora só faltam é fotos e detalhes do grande "Eléctrico". :SbClown:  


Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas,



> Agora só faltam é fotos e detalhes do grande "Eléctrico


.

Sim concordo devia haver fotos mais detalhadas e já agora quanto custa uma aparelhagem dessas e onde comprar.

Fiquem Bem

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

A pedido de várias familias aqui vai a descrição mais promonorizada do equipamento e técnica.

A bomba é uma Sicce Multi 9000 com poder de elevação de água de 5m. Era suposto ser a minha bomba de circulação, mas fazia de longe barulho demais para estar dentro de casa. Como quase toda a gente optei por bombas internas e esta ficou encostada durante quase 2 anos.


Como consegue elevar água a 5m é o ideal para o serviço. Tem um cabo com cerca de 10m que quase chega aos carros. 

No local, literalmente atiramos a bomba para dentro de agua, ficando amarrada por uma corda.


A bomba é ligada a um inversor STATPOWER PorWatt 250 que também andava por lá aos pontapés. 


O inversor liga ao esqueiro do carro. O carro tem que ficar a trabalhar, porque só a bateria não dá corrente suficiente. 




E finalmente a mangueira que chega a meio metro do carro para não termos que carregar muito.


Para a descarga tenho um carro que leva 2 bidões sem problemas e sem necessidade de fazer muita força  :Coradoeolhos:  


Espero que gostem.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Grande descrição....organizada e detalhada!!  :Pracima:  


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Manuel Faria

tudo muito porreiro.
É pena o ambiente ficar cada vez mais poluido :yb620:  . Com o carro a trabalhar....dependendo dos litros que se vão colectar,  lá vai o buraco do ozono subir ainda mais :SbRequin2:  . Uma coisa compensa a outra não é :Coradoeolhos:  ?

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
Desde Janeiro deste ano que estou na Universidade de aveiro como Investigador do CESAM onde me cruzei com o Paulo Marinheiro na sua busca por rotíferos  :Smile: 
Brevemente iremos arrancar com um projecto que entre vários objectivos irá abordar a propagação de corais.
Contamos com a colaboração de todos os amantes deste hobby, em particular os da zona centro.
Temos de combinar um café de preferência com uma nata da Costa Nova a acompanhar!
Obviamente que são muito bem vindos à UA, basta avisar  :Smile: 
Cumps

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> tudo muito porreiro.
> É pena o ambiente ficar cada vez mais poluido . Com o carro a trabalhar....dependendo dos litros que se vão colectar,  lá vai o buraco do ozono subir ainda mais . Uma coisa compensa a outra não é ?


Tens razão claro, mas ainda assim tenho a certeza que poluimos muito menos com o carro a trabalhar para tirar agua que a produção e transporte de sal. Os ultimos 8Kg de sal que comprei vieram da alemanha. Passear um pacote de sal 3.000Km polui de certeza muito mais. Isto sem contar com o fabrico e transporte da fábrica para o revendedor. 

Por outro lado também demonstra o estado das energias alternativas... Simplesmente não vão resolver os problemas energéticos do planeta. O motor até é só de 110W, e nao tenho solução. Os paineis solares não dão nem de perto nem de longe a potencia necessária para alimentar o motor e nenhuma das outras tecnologias é minimamente portatil para o efeito. 

Em resumo... Se a poluição do carro a trabalhar é demais para a camada de ozono é melhor deixarmos todos o hobby. Uma ida a uma loja de aquariofilia gasta mais combustivel que a colecta durante 1 ano inteiro, em quase todos os casos que conheço, por isso....

abraço

----------


## Manuel Gomes

> Viva
> Desde Janeiro deste ano que estou na Universidade de aveiro como Investigador do CESAM onde me cruzei com o Paulo Marinheiro na sua busca por rotíferos 
> Brevemente iremos arrancar com um projecto que entre vários objectivos irá abordar a propagação de corais.
> Contamos com a colaboração de todos os amantes deste hobby, em particular os da zona centro.
> Temos de combinar um café de preferência com uma nata da Costa Nova a acompanhar!
> Obviamente que são muito bem vindos à UA, basta avisar 
> Cumps


Um voluntário para se juntar ao grupo da propagação de corais e também do café e da nata

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Viva
> Desde Janeiro deste ano que estou na Universidade de aveiro como Investigador do CESAM onde me cruzei com o Paulo Marinheiro na sua busca por rotíferos 
> Brevemente iremos arrancar com um projecto que entre vários objectivos irá abordar a propagação de corais.
> Contamos com a colaboração de todos os amantes deste hobby, em particular os da zona centro.
> Temos de combinar um café de preferência com uma nata da Costa Nova a acompanhar!
> Obviamente que são muito bem vindos à UA, basta avisar 
> Cumps



Sem dúvida que poderás contar comigo Ricardo :SbOk:  . O programa da Costa Nova também não se pode colocar de parte.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
Se forem ao aniversário do forum podemos aproveitar para falar um pouco sobre o projecto. 
Ou então quando quiserem aparecer na UA são mt bem vindos!
Entretanto para quem achar interessante fica aqui um link sobre uma tese de doutoramento realizda na Holanda referente à propagação de Sinularia flexibilis.

"http://library.wur.nl/wda/dissertations/dis4427.pdf"

espero que achem interessante

Cumps

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ricardo, infelizmente eu não vou poder estar presente no 4º aniversário. Tenho um compromisso marcado há muito tempo para esse sábado :Icon Cry:  
No entanto, possibilidades de ir à UA, com certeza, não me vão faltar.

Estava a tentar enviar-te uma MP e tens a caixa de mensagens cheia!

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> ..... 
> 
> Por outro lado também demonstra o estado das energias alternativas... Simplesmente não vão resolver os problemas energéticos do planeta. O motor até é só de 110W, e nao tenho solução. Os painéis solares não dão nem de perto nem de longe a potencia necessária para alimentar o motor e nenhuma das outras tecnologias é minimamente portátil para o efeito. 
> 
> abraço


 :Olá: Viva
Se de facto a poluição fosse por causa da colecta de água, estávamos muito mas mesmo muito bem...e não haveria o problema que há muito temos mas só agora se está mais consciente....e o planeta está sempre em mudança, já foi bem pior....Um dia destes vou a esse sitio porque...estou  perto...todos os dias da semana...

Agora relativamente às possibilidades de tecnologia solares, há ou pode haver solução, soluções.
Dentro de duas semanas ou três devo ter um primeiro exemplar para testar no meu lago de carpas KOI, ou seja, uma bomba solar de água com chafariz flutuante que é acessível, cerca de 69 euros, e servirá para avaliar o desempenho da coisa uma vez que já avaliei e tenho os lampiões solares e os de três leds são muito bons e dão muita luz...de borla (até alguém se lembrar de taxar a luz do sol...). 



Se resultar então poderei considerar outra mas profissional que custa ou pode custar 500 euros (mais coisa menos coisa) e do que estive a ler capta água a 70 metros de profundidade máxima debitando um fluxo de 300 litros por hora (mais litro menos litro), 24VDC, 4.6 Amp...



obviamente que há mais barato e terei de comparar as possibilidades que essas bombas me oferecem com uma outra de 12V com coluna manométrica de 9m testados (Bruno Quinzico) e 12m indicados pelo fabricante http://www.troquedeenergia.com/index...=1&b=0&m=0&p=0 e que funciona exactamente como a que vocês usam, ligada ao isqueiro do carro. Tudo irá depender do que realmente necessitar e a amplitude das aplicações que pretender que no caso da bomba de 12V ligada ao isqueiro do carro serão necessariamente mais limitadas enquanto que no caso das bombas solares posso usar para muito mais coisas e poupar a coluna vertebral :SbSourire: . Oportunamente coloco elos e mais informação que cá tenho.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
P.S.: Se te aparecer a Polícia Marítima diz-lhes que o motor tem cavalagem inferior a 5CV... :yb665: ...(porque abaixo disso não necessita de licença)... :SbSourire: ... e faz-te de muito espantado, tipo...a sérioooo...ai não sabia "SENHOR POLICIA DO MAR :SbSourire2: ".... :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Obrigado Pedro, 




> Um dia destes vou a esse sitio porque...estou  perto...todos os dias da semana...


Aparece... sempre trocamos ideias. Já vi que tens alguma experiência com motores deste género e isso é sempre interessante. Se puder reduzir o equipamento ou se conseguir sacar água a maior altura posso ir buscar a sítios onde não esteja dependente das marés.




> Agora relativamente às possibilidades de tecnologia solares, há ou pode haver solução, soluções.


Pelo que pesquisei nenhum painel solar destes tamanhos têm potencia para o motor. Utilizando baterias pode deixar-se a carregar durante uns dias para quando for preciso, mas deixar de acartar bidões para acartar baterias não me parece  :Coradoeolhos:  




> Dentro de duas semanas ou três devo ter um primeiro exemplar para testar no meu lago de carpas KOI, ou seja, uma bomba solar de água com chafariz flutuante que é acessível, cerca de 69 euros, e servirá para avaliar o desempenho da coisa uma vez que já avaliei e tenho os lampiões solares e os de três leds são muito bons e dão muita luz...de borla (até alguém se lembrar de taxar a luz do sol...).


Penso que é bem possivel que funcione, mas o problema é que o poder de elevação é proporcional ao consumo, por isso para elevar 5m  :yb620:  




> Se resultar então poderei considerar outra mas profissional que custa ou pode custar 500 euros (mais coisa menos coisa) e do que estive a ler capta água a 70 metros de profundidade máxima debitando um fluxo de 300 litros por hora (mais litro menos litro), 24VDC, 4.6 Amp...


Isso daria os mesmo 110W da que estamos a utilizar :SbOk:  O preço é que é  :Prabaixo:  




> obviamente que há mais barato e terei de comparar as possibilidades que essas bombas me oferecem com uma outra de 12V com coluna manométrica de 9m testados (Bruno Quinzico) e 12m indicados pelo fabricante


Essa tem um preço 5 estrelas  :Coradoeolhos:  , mas o caudal é fraquinho. Se tiveres mais informações de alguma bomba para o efeito manda que o pessoal agradece  :Coradoeolhos:  




> P.S.: Se te aparecer a Polícia Marítima diz-lhes que o motor tem cavalagem inferior a 5CV......(porque abaixo disso não necessita de licença)...... e faz-te de muito espantado, tipo...a sérioooo...ai não sabia "SENHOR POLICIA DO MAR"....


Ja tenho essa mesmo prontinha para qualquer eventualidade. Na realidade são só 0.15Cv, mas depois olham para o carro e dizer "mas aquilo está ligado a isto e tem para ai uns 80Cv"  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Não te esqueças de colocar as experiencias com as bombas e os paineis solares que estamos sempre interesados nesse material para facilitar as colectas.

Obrigado
Paulo Gordinho

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ontem às 14h00 houve mais uma colecta de água, mais uma vez conseguimos água de uma qualidade invejável. 
Logo que cheguei a casa fiz uma muda de 200litros! Coincidência ou não, hoje, durante a madrugada (2 ou 3 da manhã) um dos meus ermitas largou centenas de larvas :EEK!: . Consegui capturar um número muito significativo e coloquei-as num aquário à parte. Não tenho grande esperança, mas vamos ver, por enquanto estão impecáveis.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Ontem às 14h00 houve mais uma colecta de água, mais uma vez conseguimos água de uma qualidade invejável. 
> Logo que cheguei a casa fiz uma muda de 200litros! Coincidência ou não, hoje, durante a madrugada (2 ou 3 da manhã) um dos meus ermitas largou centenas de larvas. Consegui capturar um número muito significativo e coloquei-as num aquário à parte. Não tenho grande esperança, mas vamos ver, por enquanto estão impecáveis.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,



Olá Paulo
Estou a gostar de ver essa dedicação semanal à colecta de água, assim sim.
Quero ver o aquario desses 3 meninos daqui a uns meses, corais ate saem fora de água, com essa agua invejável  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Temos de combinar ai uma jantarada pro pessoal confraternizar e dar a conhecer a toda a comunidade que o centro do país também está vivo e com aquários de recife.
Fico a espera desse jantar??


Abraço
Paulo J. Oliveira

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Estou a gostar de ver essa dedicação semanal à colecta de água, assim sim.
> Quero ver o aquario desses 3 meninos daqui a uns meses, corais ate saem fora de água, com essa agua invejável


A minha staghorn tá quase... Só faltam ai uns 30cm  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Quando for o jantar ja devo ter pontas para cortar para o pessoal todo  :yb663:  


abraço

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Ontem às 14h00 houve mais uma colecta de água, mais uma vez conseguimos água de uma qualidade invejável. 
> Logo que cheguei a casa fiz uma muda de 200litros! Coincidência ou não, hoje, durante a madrugada (2 ou 3 da manhã) um dos meus ermitas largou centenas de larvas. Consegui capturar um número muito significativo e coloquei-as num aquário à parte. Não tenho grande esperança, mas vamos ver, por enquanto estão impecáveis.


Como é que estão as larvas? Ainda se estão a safar?

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Oi Paulo
Já limpei a caixa das MPs  :Smile:  e já respondi
Que espécie de ermita libertou as larvas?
Em principio safam-se só com nauplios de Artemia.
Quando assumirem um aspecto mais de caranguejo mas ainda nadarem na coluna de água atingiram o estado de megalopa ou glaucothoe (nascem no estado de zoea e podem ter entre 4 a 6 estados diferentes, zoea I, II, III...)
tens de forncer umas mini conchas para realizarem a metamorfose!
Boa sorte e se precisares de ajuda diz qq coisa  :Wink: 
Cumps

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

> Olá Paulo
> Estou a gostar de ver essa dedicação semanal à colecta de água, assim sim.
> Quero ver o aquario desses 3 meninos daqui a uns meses, corais ate saem fora de água, com essa agua invejável         
> 
> Temos de combinar ai uma jantarada pro pessoal confraternizar e dar a conhecer a toda a comunidade que o centro do país também está vivo e com aquários de recife.
> Fico a espera desse jantar??
> 
> 
> Abraço
> Paulo J. Oliveira


Oliveira, concordo 200% com esse jantar! :SbSourire2:   Contem cmg!




> Ontem às 14h00 houve mais uma colecta de água, mais uma vez conseguimos água de uma qualidade invejável. 
> Logo que cheguei a casa fiz uma muda de 200litros! Coincidência ou não, hoje, durante a madrugada (2 ou 3 da manhã) um dos meus ermitas largou centenas de larvas. Consegui capturar um número muito significativo e coloquei-as num aquário à parte. Não tenho grande esperança, mas vamos ver, por enquanto estão impecáveis.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> __________________
> Paulo Marinheiro


Marinheiro, Novidades das Larvas? ....quero ver isso!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Bem pessoal....não me falem das larvas :Icon Cry:  . Estava eu ontem à noite a retirar conchas pequenas da aragamax, com um trabalho de ourives, quando o reservatório onde tinha as larvas se solta (estava preso ao vidro do aquário principal com umas fitas adesivas fortes, mas penso que terei posto demasiada água), claro que rapidamente perdi a bicharada toda :yb620:  , que estava vivissima!! Acho que naquelas centenas de larvas, em 24h apenas 1 ou 2 tinham morrido. Como um azar nunca vem só, o aquário caiu por cima de uma acropora formosa que ficou partida em dois. Escusado será dizer que tomei dois comprimidos fortes e fui dormir( :SbRequin2: ).

Ricardo, a espécie era _Calcinus laevimanus_ e espero conseguir mais larvas. O meu problema é que as capturei por pura sorte. Cheguei perto do aquário ontem por volta das 2 da manhã e reparei que um dos ermitas estava exageradamente fora da concha, numa zona de muita corrente e a abanar-se freneticamente. Reparei que algo se soltava a cada abanadela. Quando vi melhor eram centenas de larvas de cada vez!! :EEK!: .
São muito parecidas com as larvas dos camarões lysmata e ontem, a caminho das 24h de vida, apresentavam um cor rosada, quase avermelhada na zona do estomâgo. Tinha-lhes dado ontem de manhã antes de sair, phitoplex da KentMarine e Plancton da AquaMedic, não sei se terá sido disso.
Não sei se vou ter a mesma sorte e apanhá-lo novamente a largar as larvas, é um grande problema quando estes animais estão no aquário principal e se reproduzem. Apanhar as larvas é muito complicado e é preciso aparecer na hora certa. Não quero passar uma noite acordado à espera que ele volte a fazê-lo, mas vamos ver, pode ser que tenha de novo sorte.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

> Bem pessoal....não me falem das larvas . Estava eu ontem à noite a retirar conchas pequenas da aragamax, com um trabalho de ourives, quando o reservatório onde tinha as larvas se solta (estava preso ao vidro do aquário principal com umas fitas adesivas fortes, mas penso que terei posto demasiada água), claro que rapidamente perdi a bicharada toda , que estava vivissima!! Acho que naquelas centenas de larvas, em 24h apenas 1 ou 2 tinham morrido. Como um azar nunca vem só, o aquário caiu por cima de uma acropora formosa que ficou partida em dois. Escusado será dizer que tomei dois comprimidos fortes e fui dormir().
> 
> Ricardo, a espécie era _Calcinus laevimanus_ e espero conseguir mais larvas. O meu problema é que as capturei por pura sorte. Cheguei perto do aquário ontem por volta das 2 da manhã e reparei que um dos ermitas estava exageradamente fora da concha, numa zona de muita corrente e a abanar-se freneticamente. Reparei que algo se soltava a cada abanadela. Quando vi melhor eram centenas de larvas de cada vez!!.
> São muito parecidas com as larvas dos camarões lysmata e ontem, a caminho das 24h de vida, apresentavam um cor rosada, quase avermelhada na zona do estomâgo. Tinha-lhes dado ontem de manhã antes de sair, phitoplex da KentMarine e Plancton da AquaMedic, não sei se terá sido disso.
> Não sei se vou ter a mesma sorte e apanhá-lo novamente a largar as larvas, é um grande problema quando estes animais estão no aquário principal e se reproduzem. Apanhar as larvas é muito complicado e é preciso aparecer na hora certa. Não quero passar uma noite acordado à espera que ele volte a fazê-lo, mas vamos ver, pode ser que tenha de novo sorte.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,



 :Admirado:  Paulo Lamento saber disso...nem sei como conseguiste dormir mas faço uma pequena ideia da potencia dos comprimidos :yb665:  
Este Passatempo é mesmo assim não é? Vai de Extremos:
Grandes Alegrias a Grandes Tristezas

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

É mesmo assim Henrique...de extremos, mas por isso é que é tão interessante! :SbOk2:  
Pode ser que para a semana com outra muda de 200l estimule mais uma vez os ermitas a desovar.


Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Colecta Domingo, dia 21 às 19h00.

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

La estarei, conforme habitual.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Lá terá de ser.... :SbBienvenu1:  


Abraço,

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, continuam a ir às colectas? Se for possível, gostaria de ir também uma ou outra vez  :SbOk:

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

> Boas, continuam a ir às colectas? Se for possível, gostaria de ir também uma ou outra vez


Claro que sim Artur, e és sempre bem vindo. :SbOk3: 

Se quiseres podes aparecer e avisamos-te pelo topico caso necessites.

De qq forma sendo tu do Porto para vir a Aveiro é um bocadito.. :EEK!:  Não te dará mais jeito atraves do fumaças do Mota na Granja? por exemplo..

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas, continuam a ir às colectas? Se for possível, gostaria de ir também uma ou outra vez


Claro que és bemvindo... Normalmente vou só eu e o Henrique, normalmente de 2 em 2 semanas (quando o tempo permite). Estamos limitados pelo Henrique que nunca pode ao Sabado, pela hora da maré, sempre uma hora antes da preia-mar. 

Se quiseres posso colocar aqui mensagem quando formos para apareceres.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Eu tenho ido às colectas na Granja, só que actualmente preciso de fazer mais TPA no sistema, e como tenho apenas uns 100 litros em bidões e o espaço entre colectas é indefinido e tem demorado mais de um mês, para além de uma loja que me costumava arranjar água de momento não estar a conseguir,  aproveitava para ir a outras colectas e conseguir mais uns litros em stock  :SbOk3: 

Por acaso normalmente de duas em duas semanas pelo menos costumo ir a Coimbra, então fica a caminho  :SbSourire2:  Se for então possível avisarem-me aqui no tópico ou por MP, agradecia  :SbOk:

----------


## miguelcarreira

Boas,

o electrico continua em acção, vou montar um aqua de 400l e queria fazer coletas no mar e Aveiro é o mais perto.

se Vcs continuam a fazer coletas queria saber se me podia pendurar pelo menos uma vez para usufruir da vossa experiencia.

obrigado

----------

